# 2014     ?
. ?
   4  2013      .

----------

- .  ?

----------


## gnews

> 


  (      ),

----------

> - .  ?

----------

> (      ),


    ,     2 .    Ѩ      4  2013.
,      ,     )

----------

> 


5+.    )

----------

....   .5.2 .174     


> 5.2. ,   , ,     ,      ,    ,     ()   -            ,      *               -                       20- * ,     .".

----------


## stramonium

.      .
,    . 1  -        .

     ,   .    .        ,        .    .     !      .       .
    ,    ,  .      ,     3 .    .

     : "    ?"   .   ,    ,   (  )   15     .              .   .

   ,      .  ,    ,      .
     .  9 ,      ((

----------


## gnews

> .


  01.01.2015

http://www.klerk.ru/doc/327892/

----------


## snow_yagg

> ,        .    .     !      .       .
>     ,    ,  .      ,     3 .    .
> 
>      : "    ?"   .   ,    ,   (  )   15     .              .   .
> 
>    ,      .  ,    ,      .
>      .  9 ,      ((


          .80         ,              .       nalog.ru           .         .            1  14 .

----------

> ?


  , ,  +  +   2000 .  
       ? 

   .    ,      ,   .

----------


## .

**,      .       ,    ,

----------


## mvf

...

----------


## gnews

*mvf*,      :yes: 
""    




> ....





> 01.01.2015

----------


## mvf

:

_"3.     -
2)    -   5.1  23              ,      ()       -   10     ,    -    ,   .";_

----------

> *mvf*,     
> ""


   -

----------


## mvf

> -


  ?  :Wow:

----------


## gnews

> ?


  :Wink:

----------

...   )))))))
     ,     .      )))
  . 
 1  .
  ...       .(      ),        .   .

----------

> , ,  +  +   2000 .  
>        ? 
> 
>    .    ,      ,   .


    -    ,   ,     (  ,   
  ,

----------

,    (  ) ,    2000  ,  ,  ,   ,   -   ,  ,     .         ,       ,    24   ,     ,  -  )))))

----------

,   ,      (   )   2014     ?            ,  -        ,     ?   ,

----------


## Myrzario

??
   ?            . ?
  ?  :Embarrassment:

----------

